# Surface film *help please*



## BottomFeeder (Jul 26, 2008)

What does your water change schedule look like? I had this problem once a long time ago when I rarely did water changes. My guess is that there is a lot of stuff in the water column that needs to be pulled out which is why the film comes back so soon.


----------



## JamesQuall (Mar 13, 2009)

50% weekly water changes with 80% distilled water 20% tap water with conditioner.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

the only way i've been able to get rid of it was to use a surface skimmer. i tried everything.

EDIT - i never did try adding a platy or molly though... and i concur with the below mentioned eyesore comment.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

What substrate are you using in this tank?

I would stop feeding for a while and see if that changes anything.

A surface skimmer would help, but is somewhat of an eyesore in a 20 gal tank. Paper towels/inverted soda bottles can reduce the film temporarily. You can fish it out with a fine meshed net. Etc.

Some labyrinth fish and livebearers eat that stuff. Perhaps get a platy or molly and see if that would do the trick?

If it is a new tank it might go away by itself.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

JamesQuall said:


> 50% weekly water changes with 80% distilled water 20% tap water with conditioner.


That's a lot of distilled water. Are you sure this is a good idea?


----------



## JamesQuall (Mar 13, 2009)

Wasserpest said:


> What substrate are you using in this tank?
> 
> I would stop feeding for a while and see if that changes anything.
> 
> ...


Substrate is 1 bag flourite 1 bag eco-complete. I like the idea of a fine meshed net. Also, would a sword tail count as a livebearer?



Aquariss_fist said:


> That's a lot of distilled water. Are you sure this is a good idea?


I live in an area over a bed of dolomitic limestone. It essentially converts the water to liquid rock. I could likely get away with 95:5 distilled:tap.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

lift your outflow higher to break surface film. I just put mine up at night when im sleeping.


----------



## Avi (Feb 8, 2004)

oldpunk78 said:


> the only way i've been able to get rid of it was to use a surface skimmer...quote]
> 
> A surface skimmer should do resolve the problem, and they're a good idea in general.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

JamesQuall said:


> Substrate is 1 bag flourite 1 bag eco-complete. I like the idea of a fine meshed net. Also, would a sword tail count as a livebearer?


I don't have personal experience with swordtails, other than remembering that my dad had them in his tank some 35 years ago. But yes, they are livebearers and I would assume like Platies and Mollies suck down the scum. Keep in mind most lifebearers tend to overpopulate the tank in short time. :fish:

There is also the Subcurrent internal wet/dry filter that might work for your situation. The drsfostersmith have it on sale right now for $26. Someone reported about using it for surface skimming, but I can not dig up that thread anymore.


----------



## JamesQuall (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the great suggestions, guys! I now have lots of ideas to try if it doesnt go away itself. :thumbsup:


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

You can always use a surface skimming intake they're selling online. I have thesame problem in my tank, but it's only 1 month old so I hope it will go away soon. I think mine surface film is from a colorquartz that was covered in mineral oil, but I can be wrong.
Do you guys know any affordable surface skimmers for that purpose?


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

I use one from Tom Aquatics on my 90. It's hooked to the input of one of my XP3's. Easy to adjust once you understand how it works. I have it set to pull very little from the surface.

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...ics~idProduct~OE1138~idCategory~FIFRFASE.html

SteveU


----------



## belladee (Jun 15, 2007)

Maybe this is too simple of an answer but I always get that film when I feed the fish either frozen brine shrimp or when I give them the food with garlic in it.


----------



## vegasMatt (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey folks what are your pH levels? I have had scum issues for six weeks now on my 20L, and my net research has pulled all kinds of weird (yet valid) theories. A recent observation that interests me is that scum is more prevalent on acidic tanks.

The only differences from previous tank maintenance were that I had been fighting BBA with Excel, DIY CO2, and also bringing more distilled water into my water changes. Through experiment, I have back-burnered both yeast contamination and Excel overdose as continuing causes, so I was just about to switch brands of DI water...

... but pH kinda fits. The problem developed in conjunction with my pH dropping to 7 and below. How about you all?

I am not ruling anything out or even trying to identify causes... just curious.

(belladee: I've seen a couple mentions of fatty brine shrimp, too)


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

vegasMatt said:


> The only differences from previous tank maintenance were that I had been fighting BBA with Excel, DIY CO2, and also bringing more distilled water into my water changes. )


Hyrogen Peroxide works well with BBA too. $0.99 at Walgreens.:thumbsup:


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

I have had surface scum and the only way I got rid of it was buying a surface skimmer like what has been mentioned above. If you put it in a corner you can sort of hide it but they do work well.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I just mist the surface with a spray bottle once a day. Keeps the biofilm at bay pretty well so far


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

I hooked up my skimmer (the Tom Aquatics one) to the eheim installation kit, cause the biofilm has been driving me crazy and after 10 minutes! it's all gone. It indeed works.


----------

